# sff.net Going Offline March 31st



## mosaix (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere...

Important SFF Net Announcement

_Dear SFF Netters, 

 We are sad to announce that, after 20 years, SFF Net is going offline. Although the reasons are prosaic (increasing costs, diminishing revenue), our deep regret is that we will be unable to continue serving our loyal friends. SFF Net has, at the core, been about online friendships, shared interests, and shared lives. We deeply appreciate each of you who’ve joined us (and stuck with us) over the years. We will be taking services offline on March 31, 2017. _


----------

